
Erdős: Mathematical problems - abhshkdz
http://erdos.sdslabs.co/
======
pervycreeper
I can't see an "about" section. I assume that this is a Project Euler
alternative, and that solutions should be arrived at as the output of a
computer program, proof unnecessary (as opposed to, say a math contest, where
no computer assistance is permitted)?

~~~
abhshkdz
Yes, that is exactly what it is. I'll create an 'about' section soon. Thanks
:)

EDIT: [http://erdos.sdslabs.co/about](http://erdos.sdslabs.co/about)

~~~
alexbecker
Problems should be arrived at by computer? Some of these are very much non-
computational, at least from a mathematician's point of view. For example
[http://erdos.sdslabs.co/problems/45](http://erdos.sdslabs.co/problems/45) for
which the answer is immediate if you understand the dynamics of irrational
rotations.

~~~
abhshkdz
Not necessarily, like you rightly pointed out. Some require computation. while
others can be worked out by hand.

~~~
jarcane
And technically this is the case for Project Euler as well, they even discuss
it explicitly.

------
lutusp
For those unfamiliar with Erdős --

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Erd%C5%91s](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Erd%C5%91s)

\-- he was a very prolific mathematician whose dedication to his craft was
such that he became a vagabond with no home of his own, moving from place to
place, living with people who welcomed his visits, offering out-of-pocket
rewards for the solution of problems he posed, and remaining very productive
for his entire life.

Not unlike one's Bacon number, the number an actor receives by working with
Kevin Bacon (1), or working with an actor who in turn worked with Kevin Bacon
(2), mathematicians have an Erdős number, based on whether one is a co-author
with Erdős (1) or is the co-author of a paper along with someone who is a co-
author with Erdős (2), etc..

BTW his name is pronounced like "air-dish":

[http://pronouncemath.blogspot.com/2013/04/paul-erdos-
pronunc...](http://pronouncemath.blogspot.com/2013/04/paul-erdos-
pronunciation.html)

~~~
NickNameNick
Which brings us to those rare individuals who hold an Erdős-Bacon-Sabbath
number.

[http://erdosbaconsabbath.com/the-list/](http://erdosbaconsabbath.com/the-
list/)

------
kalmi10
Please get the name right in the logo. The letters ö and ő are not the same.

~~~
captn3m0
Sorry about that. We'll fix it soon.

------
clebio
Oh ho ho. I found a problem! Sign in with {Google+, Facebook, Twitter}. I'd
like to use none of those, please, and still interact with your site. G'night.

~~~
ababaa
Perhaps the NSA can provide an NSA+ Login Service. Things would be much more
efficient that way.

------
ihatehackernews
I like the idea (in fact, I used to be pretty serious about solving problems
on project Euler and other such sites) but I think it is misnamed. Erdos was
all about _proofs_ not computations. If you made the questions require proofs
of general theorems, not "mere computations" then you would really have
something different and cool, and appropriately named. Unfortunately, Coq is
about as good as it gets when it comes to writing proofs a computer can check,
and that would be no fun for anyone. I can't speak for Erdos of course, but I
suspect that he would not want his name attached to such a product. He really
was all about proofs.

~~~
tel
I disagree about Coq. I think a well-curated Project Coq would be delightful.
Proving can be a lot of fun.

~~~
ihatehackernews
:) Well, I may have overstated it a bit with "no one." You and I would like
it. But Coq, as cool as it is, is definitely _not_ as accessible as say,
python.

I doubt there would be sufficient interest in a website with problems like
"Prove the sqrt(2) is irrational with coq."

------
humbledrone
The "feedback and support" widget you are using destroys the usability of your
site on mobile. For some problems with short descriptions, the widget obscures
the last couple letters on each line of text, making it unreadable. And, since
it is floating, it follows the user down the page, obscuring the text
everywhere.

------
krick
Not really on topic, but anyway… I can see 48 problems in "Latest Problems"
section — from 1 to 48 inclusive, yet there are "47 unsolved" and "0 solved"
(that is total of 47) problems on the left of the screen. Why so? Edited: oh,
there's no 43d one.

~~~
abhshkdz
Bingo, there was some discrepancy, so we had to take #43 off.

------
shk
I love the application and the design! Is there a way to subscribe so as to be
informed of 'new' competitions?

Minor things - * Would love to go read 'about' the app * Add activity to top
menu as well * Possibly change 'Users' to ranklist!

~~~
abhshkdz
Hey, thanks for the feedback!

* About the app: [http://erdos.sdslabs.co/about](http://erdos.sdslabs.co/about) * Added 'Activity' to topbar.

Subscription to new problems is a cool idea. I'll add it to my to-do list.

------
jedanbik
What's with the South Park references? That part seemed out of place to me.

------
kelas
Two words: Project Euler.

~~~
lovelearning
What's your point? Most of us who like math know about project euler and the
various online judges. As I see it, the more such sites, the more the variety
of problems to solve and that's a good thing.

~~~
kelas
My point is that a proper name for this particular rip-off would be Project
Ramanujan, hosted on a second-level domain where it belongs. Fancy jQuery
whistles are not helping, either.

But of course its a good thing. The more Apple rip-offs Samsung can come up
with, the better the world will become.

